# How to switch from Inside Wireman to Outside Wireman?



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

JuniorJourneyman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Just one, inclement weather sucks, and you will be working in it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Why don't you just sign their (outside) books. That way you can see if you like it before you withdraw from your inside local.


----------



## nomad (Jul 27, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Why don't you just sign their (outside) books. That way you can see if you like it before you withdraw from your inside local.


 
I would call the hall and see if there are any calls for groundsman work and if the OP qualifies or is allowed to do so.....just make sure you have a CDL. Then this would give you a general idea of what it's like being out there.

I know when I was in Minot, they had groundsman calls and the inside wireman were eligible to take the calls because the calls went unfilled for weeks.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I worked with a guy that did it after being an inside wireman for 8 years. He went down and applied for the application like anyone else, it was a different local. He got in and had to do the whole apprenticeship. He was young but did have a family. He was able to get a lot of overtime to make up for the lower wage starting at the bottom. I think he carries two books now. How is teledata in your area? I know guys with two books in that way also. That would be the other extreme from an outside lineman.


----------

